# Why Would Anyone DO THIS!!!! Stop Please



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Was behind this car today........ I know take it alllll in......................................

The front of the car had UBER blasted on it and the side of the doors had decals on them too. This was in Sacramento.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

He's treating it like a business. Makes sense to me.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't think his vehicle is authorized for 30 pax.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

A business where at any moment you can be fired for bs.......i mean cmon really I couldnt stop laughing. 

I pulled next to him and laughed, he just starred at me with a weird look lol.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I would be embarrassed to be honest with that stuff on my car...that's coming from a guy who has laminated decals I only throw up at pickup spot at airport and take down before I start the ride leaving airport.....considering your hits/rides are app based and random & we aren't a taxi getting cash rides, don't really see why you would even need to do that.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> A business where at any moment you can be fired for bs.......i mean cmon really I couldnt stop laughing.
> 
> I pulled next to him and laughed, he just starred at me with a weird look lol.


Oh you mean like any other businesses where one can cut ties with another? Welcome to capitalism.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah, just imagine all the work he would have to do if he got deactivated, remove all the stickers and decals, go to the DMV and get his plates changed, too much of a hassle

Not to mention all the advertising even when offline, with all that work, they might as well include their referral code or QR code

There’s a Lyft driver around here that has a wrap on his car advertising Lyft, down to the disclaimers written on the back bumper (I assume he works for Lyft alongside being a contract driver), I saw him nearly every night either at the airport or in busy areas in the city, then all of a sudden he just vanished, haven’t seen him since


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> Yeah, just imagine all the work he would have to do if he got deactivated, remove all the stickers and decals, go to the DMV and get his plates changed, too much of a hassle
> 
> Not to mention all the advertising even when offline, with all that work, they might as well include their referral code or QR code
> 
> There's a Lyft driver around here that has a wrap on his car advertising Lyft, down to the disclaimers written on the back bumper (I assume he works for Lyft alongside being a contract driver), I saw him nearly every night either at the airport or in busy areas in the city, then all of a sudden he just vanished, haven't seen him since


Would love to hear his happy ending story after degrading his personal car


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

I will never do that
Screwber is embarrassing company with no ethics
I only put it in the airport 
this is not a cab
Mostly who do this former cabbies or Newbies they think it's cool un-ironically


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Then there's this-PDX market. Loves his "job".



jgiun1 said:


> Would love to hear his happy ending story after degrading his personal car


Happy ending?


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Would love to hear his happy ending story after degrading his personal car


Yeah, I would too, would definitely make for an interesting story

PS. Nice avatar pic, the surge does have an uncanny resemblance to the infamous mouse, even without the face


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> View attachment 181493
> Then there's this-PDX market. Loves his "job".
> 
> Happy ending?


It says on his car Uber 24 hours wtf! Full service too! A*s kissing and hand jobs!


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> It says on his car Uber 24 hours wtf!


LOL! Mostly former cabbies


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> View attachment 181493
> Then there's this-PDX market. Loves his "job".
> 
> Happy ending?


Love the fact it says "24hrs", does he never go offline? 

Guess he's gotta pay for that 4th gen Prius somehow


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> It says on his car Uber 24 hours wtf! Full service too! Ass kissing and hand jobs!


Lives in his car cuz he can't afford rent.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> View attachment 181493
> Then there's this-PDX market. Loves his "job".
> 
> Happy ending?


I'm laughing so hard right now. I wanna make it my avatar. I see the U.S flag. Ahmad is so happy to be in America driving Uber living the dream!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> Yeah, I would too, would definitely make for an interesting story
> 
> PS. Nice avatar pic, the surge does have an uncanny resemblance to the infamous mouse, even without the face


 thanks Mike, I couldn't believe it either how it looked like mickey... Im glad I quickly took the screen shot as soon as it happened....here's the original screen shot



Ubering around said:


> I will never do that
> Screwber is embarrassing company with no ethics
> I only put it in the airport
> this is not a cab
> Mostly who do this former cabbies or Newbies they think it's cool un-ironically


I know....and just imagine the cabbies having a field day with messing with your car while your in a store etc.....I know in my market, they would scratch or key the car, the cabbies hate lyft /uber and the jittney drivers want to shoot us for taking the market away.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Please....for the love of Jesus H. Christo.....stop with these horrible pics. Think of the children.


Reported.


On a side note, someone please explain to 24 Hour Ahmed that a Prius is not aerodynamic with a cargo carrier on top nor fuel efficient with all that extra weight on it. #sayin'


Still Reported.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

I lost sympathy to any rider 
I don't like ass kissing especaily for peanuts 
And cheap riders sorry you can report rude whatever no time for entertain cheapos pax pay bus fare and expect limousine ride how about No!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Please....for the love of Jesus H. Christo.....stop with these horrible pics. Think of the children.
> 
> Reported.
> 
> ...


Lol....I would love to see that Pic of a wrapped lyft....I seen one that was a van & I think it was the guy that came up with one of the most dumb dumb ideas ever, for TACO mode.

I remember the lyft email showing that guy in a drive thru.... Im like what, drivers are going to kill him in that driving billboard


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Lol....I would love to see that Pic of a wrapped lyft....I seen one that a van I think and it was the guy that came up with one of the most dumb dumb idea for TACO mode


Reported.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Reported.


Lol....I just sent spit to the windshield from laughing


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Was behind this car today........ I know take it alllll in......................................
> 
> The front of the car had UBER blasted on it and the side of the doors had decals on them too. This was in Sacramento.


Lol he must of drank the coolaid.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> thanks Mike, I couldn't believe it either how it looked like mickey... Im glad I quickly took the screen shot as soon as it happened....here's the original screen shot
> 
> I know....and just imagine the cabbies having a field day with messing with your car while your in a store etc.....I know in my market, they would scratch or key the car, the cabbies hate lyft /uber and the jittney drivers want to shoot us for taking the market away.


The same in my market if move around with Uber stickers all over your car you just made a target out of your self


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> The same in my market if move around with Uber stickers all over your car you just made a target out of your self


Yep just stickers alone here make you a target....around the casino with no stickers at all the cab drivers just stare at you here picking up and crossing their cab stand..... Unless I see a fifty cents per trip for advertising, never even putting a penny sized anything on my car


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Would love to hear his happy ending story after degrading his personal car


Ew


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Was behind this car today........ I know take it alllll in......................................
> 
> The front of the car had UBER blasted on it and the side of the doors had decals on them too. This was in Sacramento.


Put a few of these in your car.......next time you see this vehicle, (or similar for that matter), throw one in the window at 'em -

Make sure it's one


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Would love to hear his happy ending story after degrading his personal car


This is how you know someone has no friends and no family.
That's sad I know.
But even sadder is that with a car that looks like this he won't be getting friends or family anytime soon.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is how you know someone has no friends and no family.
> That's sad I know.
> But even sadder is that with a car that looks like this he won't be getting friends or family anytime soon.


Read your sentence again and correct the mistakes.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Read your sentence again and correct the mistakes.


Don't ask a man that's been drinking on Sunday to find mistakes.
Help me!


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Notjust A. Nutherant said:


> Put a few of these in your car.......next time you see this vehicle, (or similar for that matter), throw one in the window at 'em -
> 
> Make sure it's one
> 
> View attachment 181507


Hahahhahahahagga damn i laughed hellaaaa hard lol.

Now I want to find him again, I looked at his IG and he plays Kateoke inside the car and alll. All that for peanutz.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

If I were the rider.........I would cancel and act like I didnt see him pull up. Worth the fee.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> It says on his car Uber 24 hours wtf! Full service too! A*s kissing and hand jobs!


it takes 24 hours to make a full days pay.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't ask a man that's been drinking on Sunday to find mistakes.
> Help me!


Who needs friends and family when you have pax that love you!


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Please....for the love of Jesus H. Christo.....stop with these horrible pics. Think of the children.
> 
> Reported.
> 
> ...


But... where would he then put his spare clothes and portable shower?


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> But... where would he then put his spare clothes and portable shower?


His clothes could probably fit in the compartment below the hatchback, as for showers he could probably shower at a truck stop... But what if he gets a ping in the middle of his shower? That's the real question


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> View attachment 181493
> Then there's this-PDX market. Loves his "job".
> 
> Happy ending?


the happy ending to the lyft guy I think Mike posted about that he didn't see around anymore and had car decorated with lyft crap.....probably deactivated


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Something is wrong with this picture. I thought Uber didn't accept cars with vanity plates.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Something is wrong with this picture. I thought Uber didn't accept cars with vanity plates.


Nope, they do, I have a vanity plate myself


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> His clothes could probably fit in the compartment below the hatchback, as for showers he could probably shower at a truck stop... But what if he gets a ping in the middle of his shower? That's the real question


Exactly! That's why he needs his portable shower... just set it up next to the car and when he gets a ping toss everything in the cargo thingie and go! He can get dressed on the way!

Heck, I think I've convinced myself to get one. Lol


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> Exactly! That's why he needs his portable shower... just set it up next to the car and when he gets a ping toss everything in the cargo thingie and go! He can get dressed on the way!
> 
> Heck, I think I've convinced myself to get one. Lol


I don't know, I find it hard getting my seatbelt on when driving sometimes, not sure how someone's gonna put pants on at 70mph


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> I don't know, I find it hard getting my seatbelt on when driving sometimes, not sure how someone's gonna put pants on at 70mph


I once saw a woman that I knew was completely changing in the drivers seat. I could see by her body movement that pants were going down, saw arms go up and shirt come off, etc etc. Unfortunately, I had a very limited view 

It can be done!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I once saw a woman that I knew was completely changing in the drivers seat. I could see by her body movement that pants were going down, saw arms go up and shirt come off, etc etc. Unfortunately, I had a very limited view
> 
> It can be done!


That's not a good story for you....have SadUber edit it next time.

A mandatory 15 minute ping will be issued next time....or a Lyft ping.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> That's not a good story for you....


Speaking of things that aren't good

Been meaning to talk to you about your new avatar...


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Speaking of things that aren't good
> 
> Been meaning to talk to you about your new avatar...


...its with Cheese. All I see is the good people of Spam reinventing the wheel to make it more rounderer.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Was behind this car today........ I know take it alllll in......................................
> 
> The front of the car had UBER blasted on it and the side of the doors had decals on them too. This was in Sacramento.


When people with a very low i.q. realize they too can make a little more than minimum wage, they become energized and start to believe in hope. This guys dreams will one day turn to panic. Probably when he needs a new car but has 2000$ in his bank.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Mikedamirault said:


> Yeah, just imagine all the work he would have to do if he got deactivated, remove all the stickers and decals, go to the DMV and get his plates changed, too much of a hassle
> 
> Not to mention all the advertising even when offline, with all that work, they might as well include their referral code or QR code
> 
> There's a Lyft driver around here that has a wrap on his car advertising Lyft, down to the disclaimers written on the back bumper (I assume he works for Lyft alongside being a contract driver), I saw him nearly every night either at the airport or in busy areas in the city, then all of a sudden he just vanished, haven't seen him since


There was a wrap around uber car around here for awhile as well. I saw it several times. A pax told me he rode in once and it was stocked with more treats than a candy store. That car too seems to have vanished and haven't seen it for over a year.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> View attachment 181493
> Then there's this-PDX market. Loves his "job".
> 
> Happy ending?


These guys mixed the kool aid


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> Love the fact it says "24hrs", does he never go offline?
> 
> Guess he's gotta pay for that 4th gen Prius somehow


Quote from a Film. Repoman, "It says 24 Hours!!" "Not in a Row!!"


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> There was a wrap around uber car around here for awhile as well. I saw it several times. A pax told me he rode in once and it was stocked with more treats than a candy store. That car too seems to have vanished and haven't seen it for over a year.


It's the taxi drivers. Drive something like that and you just "disappear". Prob barrels of acid.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Lol....I would love to see that Pic of a wrapped lyft....I seen one that was a van & I think it was the guy that came up with one of the most dumb dumb ideas ever, for TACO mode.
> 
> I remember the lyft email showing that guy in a drive thru.... Im like what, drivers are going to kill him in that driving billboard


It was a lame lyft promo done in Newport Beach. I love living in California, but deeply apologize that this happened here 












Cndragon said:


> But... where would he then put his spare clothes and portable shower?


That's a horizontal shower on the roof


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

My theory is the more and gaudier the advertising the lower the IQ of the driver.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> Yeah, just imagine all the work he would have to do if he got deactivated, remove all the stickers and decals, go to the DMV and get his plates changed, too much of a hassle
> 
> Not to mention all the advertising even when offline, with all that work, they might as well include their referral code or QR code
> 
> There's a Lyft driver around here that has a wrap on his car advertising Lyft, down to the disclaimers written on the back bumper (I assume he works for Lyft alongside being a contract driver), I saw him nearly every night either at the airport or in busy areas in the city, then all of a sudden he just vanished, haven't seen him since


He probably had one too many Lyft "Please drive 30 miles out of town to take someone 3 miles to pick up snacks" and dead head 30 miles back home" rides. Then Lyft wonders why you have so many missed requests.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Then there's this guy. He don't care what anybody thinks...Down and Dirty in Yo Face.


----------



## Im not a cabbie (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm a driver in upstate ny, rides sharing was just allowed for the whole state, nyc was the only place it was allowed since forever ago...you should see all the idiots in the capital region with there car decal, rooftop uberlights and all the other bullshit they got going on, it's pathetic lol


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> Was behind this car today........ I know take it alllll in......................................
> 
> The front of the car had UBER blasted on it and the side of the doors had decals on them too. This was in Sacramento.


Oh, but you just don't know...

Honestly, his UBER is 1000 times more fun than mine... check this out:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BaS5GBcgezd/


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Oh, but you just don't know...
> 
> Honestly, his UBER is 1000 times more fun than mine... check this out:
> 
> ...


Holy crap!!!
This is the experience SadUber has been looking for


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Holy crap!!!
> This is the experience SadUber has been looking for


Those are are some nice microphones.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Grand Master B said:


> Oh you mean like any other businesses where one can cut ties with another? Welcome to capitalism.


Mr. Shill, everyday in this country, employees get their ties cut with businesses, too. It's called being fired.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Holy crap!!!
> This is the experience SadUber has been looking for


I always thought uber karoke was cliche, but now I totally see the appeal!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Grand Master B said:


> He's treating it like a business. Makes sense to me.


So you consider Uber and Lyft drivers business owners? Let's see;

Can they decide the DESTINATION of their service? NOPE

Can they decide to WHOM they want to offer their services? NOPE

Can they decide the TYPE of service they offer? NOPE

Can they decide the PRICE of their service? NOPE

Can they build a CLIENTELE for their service? NOPE

Congratulations Uber and Lyft drivers, you're officially business owners.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Im not a cabbie said:


> I'm a driver in upstate ny, rides sharing was just allowed for the whole state, nyc was the only place it was allowed since forever ago...you should see all the idiots in the capital region with there car decal, rooftop uberlights and all the other bullshit they got going on, it's pathetic lol


Please post, we would all like a daily dose of laughter at the expense of koom air drinking uber drivers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> So you consider Uber and Lyft drivers business owners? Let's see;
> 
> Can they decide the DESTINATION of their service? NOPE
> 
> ...


Why you gotta be a party pooper?



SadUber said:


> I always thought uber karoke was cliche, but now I totally see the appeal!


First things first.
You need a camera.

You can be a legend.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why you gotta be a party pooper?
> 
> First things first.
> You need a camera.
> ...


Maybe santa will bring me one.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> So you consider Uber and Lyft drivers business owners? Let's see;
> 
> Can they decide the DESTINATION of their service? NOPE
> 
> ...


Do you know what it means to file a 1099? That should end your confusion but I'll go on.



Nats121 said:


> Can they decide the DESTINATION of their service? NOPE


Even Uber can't decide where pax's destination is. It's up to the pax and they make an offer which Uber decides to accept, which in turn they relay said offer to you...and guess what? You can decide to accept it or not. Can a store owner decide what a customer will buy? NOPE.



Nats121 said:


> Can they decide to WHOM they want to offer their services? NOPE


Uber can't, but for the most part drivers can. Can a store owner decide WHOM to allow to shop in their store? NOPE



Nats121 said:


> Can they decide the type of service they offer? NOPE


X, Select, LX, Black...take your pick.



Nats121 said:


> Can they decide the PRICE of their service? NOPE


Can a subcontractor decide to change the terms/service (e.g. $$$) after taking on a contract? NOPE



Nats121 said:


> Can they build a CLIENTELE for their service? NOPE


Can a subcontract/brokerage relationship type of businesses work beyond the scope of their agreement (3rd party rule)? NOPE



Nats121 said:


> Mr. Shill, everyday in this country, employees get their ties cut with businesses, too. It's called being fired.


in your little world that should be comforting to you. there can't possibly be any other ways of cutting ties between two parties.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Grand Master B said:


> Do you know what it means to file a 1099? That should end your confusion but I'll go on.
> 
> Even Uber can't decide where pax's destination is. It's up to the pax and they make an offer which Uber decides to accept, which in turn they relay said offer to you...and guess what? You can decide to accept it or not. Can a store owner decide what a customer will buy? NOPE.
> 
> ...


Filing a 1099 proves nothing. The government up to this point has chosen to look the other way at companies misclassifying employees as contractors.
That could end for uber and lyft via lawsuits

Uber KNOWS the destination in advance and hides it from the drivers, which means drivers have to commit blindly to a destination they may not want to go,for an amount that may not be profitable, or risk being fired for high cancellation rates.

If uber or lyft start getting frequent complaints about a driver who refuses service, they'll take action against that driver.

Comparing a driver using their personal vehicle (in many states considered an extension of their home) to a store is not a good comparison. A store or restaurant is designed for public accommodation. Even with that, store owners can refuse service to anyone, provided they're not violating anti-discrimination civil rights laws. Some McDonalds locations have a sign that says that very thing.

You seem to forget before the California lawsuit, acceptance rates considered too low by uber and lyft could get drivers fired.

Uber and Lyft set the rules for the type of vehicle we're allowed to use to use for different service levels.

Uber and lyft generously offered multi-stops and Taco Bell (lyft) without the drivers permission. Refusal to take pax on one of those can result in complaints, which can result in firings.

Uber and lyft have a "guilty until proven innocent" policy toward drivers when dealing with pax complaints.

We're not subcontractors, in fact we're not contractors at all, we're piece rate wage employees masquerading as ICs.

Many subcontractors are misclassified employees.

Uber and lyft are not brokers, they're transportation companies. A broker in a service business acts as a go-between for buyers and sellers. The go-between facilitates a sale, such as a real estate broker, or stockbroker and gets a fee for their services.

The broker DOES NOT set the price, the seller does. Uber and lyft SET THE PRICE, and make ALL THE RULES.

Uber and lyft receive customers (pax), and hire drivers (employees) to provide the service.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Was behind this car today........ I know take it alllll in......................................
> 
> The front of the car had UBER blasted on it and the side of the doors had decals on them too. This was in Sacramento.


some people are SERIOUS about their Ubership.


----------



## ffran347 (May 30, 2017)

Uber on fellas. I personally love driving for peanuts. If you are in my way when picking up pax watch out im rushing to pick up.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Must be very reassuring to his Lyft passengers


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

After driving for the rideshareing companies. I now know what it feels like to be a second-class citizen


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> Was behind this car today........ I know take it alllll in......................................
> 
> The front of the car had UBER blasted on it and the side of the doors had decals on them too. This was in Sacramento.


Unless I had full commercial insurance, not even rideshare hybrid insurance, but full coverage commerecial insurance would I even think about putting an uber or lyft sign in my car for display much less plastered all over it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> Yeah, just imagine all the work he would have to do if he got deactivated, remove all the stickers and decals, go to the DMV and get his plates changed, too much of a hassle
> 
> Not to mention all the advertising even when offline, with all that work, they might as well include their referral code or QR code
> 
> There's a Lyft driver around here that has a wrap on his car advertising Lyft, down to the disclaimers written on the back bumper (I assume he works for Lyft alongside being a contract driver), I saw him nearly every night either at the airport or in busy areas in the city, then all of a sudden he just vanished, haven't seen him since


prolly got deactivated for bs lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Oh, but you just don't know...
> 
> Honestly, his UBER is 1000 times more fun than mine... check this out:
> 
> ...


NUBER-LE didn't realize he was behind an Uber god


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Maybe santa will bring me one.


Maybe Trinity or Tristan or whatever her name was will give you one for kissmas!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> His clothes could probably fit in the compartment below the hatchback, as for showers he could probably shower at a truck stop... But what if he gets a ping in the middle of his shower? That's the real question


Well, the lot lizards have to get their business somehow.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

ffran347 said:


> Uber on fellas. I personally love driving for peanuts. If you are in my way when picking up pax watch out im rushing to pick up.


I am an Uber ant that makes peanuts and I approve this message


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> It was a lame lyft promo done in Newport Beach. I love living in California, but deeply apologize that this happened here
> 
> View attachment 182056
> 
> ...


Wow! Cars like this start giving the entitle dbags down there unrealistic expectations. Hopefully it ended up being driven off a cliff into the back bay.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

corniilius said:


> Wow! Cars like this start giving the entitle dbags down there unrealistic expectations. Hopefully it ended up being driven off a cliff into the back bay.


Yeah, I can't tell you how annoyed I was when Lyft 'rolled' this stupid campaign out.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Was behind this car today........ I know take it alllll in......................................
> 
> The front of the car had UBER blasted on it and the side of the doors had decals on them too. This was in Sacramento.


So what ! Didn't you ever think that the driver is a direct employee of Uber, silly ?



NUBER-LE said:


> Was behind this car today........ I know take it alllll in......................................
> 
> The front of the car had UBER blasted on it and the side of the doors had decals on them too. This was in Sacramento.


THIS IS A DIRECT PAID BY UBER EMPLOYEE , SILLY !!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

The only people that shamelessly advert their vehicles like this tend to work outside the app. I can't tell you how many drivers have handed me their own business cards and say they'll take cash or say you can pay with Square. Some even have the Visa/MasterCard stickers on the window.


----------



## MattMo81 (Oct 26, 2016)

I saw a guy driving a minivan with something that kind of looked like what cabs have on the top of their cars that was lit and said UBER on it. He went by too fast for me to take my phone off the holder and take a pic. I’m pretty sure Uber doesn’t offer these to drivers so he must have had is custom made. Why? Lol


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m bombarding the white pony right now. It goes really smooth when I’m looking at these pictures. Maybe I should think about wallpaper...


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

San Diego Airport


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Was behind this car today........ I know take it alllll in......................................
> 
> The front of the car had UBER blasted on it and the side of the doors had decals on them too. This was in Sacramento.


Hey, Silly ............. It should occur to you the driver is a direct employee of Uber .


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't advertise driving for any of the companies I drive with. The only thing Pax know about me from my car decals is that I am a Pats fan.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Hey, Silly ............. It should occur to you the driver is a direct employee of Uber .


I think your brain is stuck on a loop.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Grand Master B said:


> Oh you mean like any other businesses where one can cut ties with another? Welcome to capitalism.


Bullcrap!!!! No Uber isn't like any other business.



jgiun1 said:


> Yep just stickers alone here make you a target....around the casino with no stickers at all the cab drivers just stare at you here picking up and crossing their cab stand..... Unless I see a fifty cents per trip for advertising, never even putting a penny sized anything on my car


.50 cents per trip. You're sweet meat. I will pay you .50 cents per trip to promote my Uber/Lyft "startup".


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Hey, Silly ............. It should occur to you the driver is a direct employee of Uber .


IDC still looks stupid.



Cableguynoe said:


> NUBER-LE didn't realize he was behind an Uber god


An UBER god hahahahhaa. All this guy is doing is making uber pax expect all to do this and he'll even down vote us for not going "above and beyond to make uber a great experience" ....... just a huge no for me. Also if he's an employee why are numerous pax not wearing seat belts...


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

I see some cars with paint jobs that advertise their ride share “business”. I see more Lyft than Uber though. Uber has bankrupted the taxi industry so the unemployed taxi drivers can now be found at the Uber airport queue. So the rude, foul smelling cigarette smoking taxi driver is now a rude, foul smelling, cigarette smoking Uber driver. 

I had a ride over the weekend where Uber took 52% of what the rider paid. I emailed Uber thinking it was a misprint and their answer was “up front pricing” which translates into charging a rider taxi cab prices but paying the driver Uber prices. Taxi is $3 per mile while Uber is $0.80 cents per mile. Uber negotiated a fair with the rider but pays the driver the low prices. How would Uber like it if drivers picked up riders and told them to cancel the ride in exchange for a 20% discount on the ride?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I say if people want Uber-pimp their rides, let them go for it. It makes them happy. Who am I to throw darts at someone's balloon?


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

We have The Mystery Machine...


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Was behind this car today........ I know take it alllll in......................................
> 
> The front of the car had UBER blasted on it and the side of the doors had decals on them too. This was in Sacramento.


Hello from Roseville! If it makes you feel better, I'll let the air out from his tires if I see him in the area. Being sarcastic of course. Or am I?


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Lando74 said:


> We have The Mystery Machine...
> 
> View attachment 182735


This thread is so painful to look at


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

I saw the PDX uber with the roof rack last week! Such a huge cargo pod for such a small car. is that for airport pax or is he living out of that thing?


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Some cities, especially downtown areas required "permanent signage" to legally park in a commercial delivery zone near a restaurant. I guess this is more applicable to UberEats/PM/DD/GH and the like. Fort Worth started doing this recently.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> Some cities, especially downtown areas required "permanent signage" to legally park in a commercial delivery zone near a restaurant. I guess this is more applicable to UberEats/PM/DD/GH and the like. Fort Worth started doing this recently.


Maybe 1% of these bozos do this so they can park in a commercial delivery zone.


----------



## Msgt Plummet (Nov 30, 2017)

I have removable magnets on my vehicle doors. It really helps pax find my car and I seem to get lots of tips. I have also had shout outs for rides, I always ask if they have the apps first.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Maybe 1% of these bozos do this so they can park in a commercial delivery zone.


Yeah, it's possible. Check out the thread "Uber's credit card is bankrupting restaurants". UberEats grew 2400% from March 2016 to March 2017. It's also making more revenue vs. ride share in some major markets. I think a lot more Uber Drivers are delivering more food than they admit. It's kinda like how people lie about never shopping at Wal-Mart or eating at McDonalds LOL.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I wish I had a pic, because I did see someone who had the Uber "U" painted on their rear bumper cover under the clear coat. However the branding and hashtags and all of that, sadly I've seen that too. Sorry people there's only two places where you really deserve your name on something like this and driving for Uber isn't one of them.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

MMoore said:


> How would Uber like it if drivers picked up riders and told them to cancel the ride in exchange for a 20% discount on the ride?


Everyone is doing that on the long runs here. They know it but they are too afraid to kick out because there will be no drivers left. Last time at 2am and pax for Loch Ness. Told them £200 cash or find somebody else. They were happy they paid £50 less. I was happy i got £50 more. Uber can suck my...


----------



## Brewsster (Oct 3, 2017)

I have a Uber light, but this seems like a bit of an overkill


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Ubering around said:


> LOL! Mostly former cabbies


Most Uber drivers ARE former cab drivers. Former in that they were fired for being such a terrible drivers.



jgiun1 said:


> thanks Mike, I couldn't believe it either how it looked like mickey... Im glad I quickly took the screen shot as soon as it happened....here's the original screen shot
> 
> I know....and just imagine the cabbies having a field day with messing with your car while your in a store etc.....I know in my market, they would scratch or key the car, the cabbies hate lyft /uber and the jittney drivers want to shoot us for taking the market away.


"You" didn't take anything away. That would be Uber. And since you have no ownership in Uber, you're just a scab cab operating as an unbranded taxi service.

Try starting a cab company (on your own) before peacocking your way into believing you created anything other than one more person out on the street chasing after Uber's egg made of lead.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> Hahahhahahahagga damn i laughed hellaaaa hard lol.
> 
> Now I want to find him again, I looked at his IG and he plays Kateoke inside the car and alll. All that for peanutz.


There is a guy who has a Lyft wrap on the side it also says he DJs, does Websites and Kareokee . I tried taking a pic but it too obvious.



Grand Master B said:


> Do you know what it means to file a 1099? That should end your confusion but I'll go on.
> 
> Even Uber can't decide where pax's destination is. It's up to the pax and they make an offer which Uber decides to accept, which in turn they relay said offer to you...and guess what? You can decide to accept it or not. Can a store owner decide what a customer will buy? NOPE.
> 
> ...


Wow you're misinformed here. They don't make an offer. The problem is with up front pricing the customer thinks he is making an offer and requests a ride. Fûbr pays you based on what they want to pay you not based on what the passengers pay thus keeping the difrence. In a contract when an offer is made , there has to be consideration involved. Since you don't know the destination or what the passenger pays , you only know the rate fübr pays you making the consideration in the offer of the ride not one you can make duly with the information given.
Don't feel bad that you drank the kool aid. Many have fallen for this ponzy.

#fübrn


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> Oh, but you just don't know...
> 
> Honestly, his UBER is 1000 times more fun than mine... check this out:
> 
> ...


Wow. What a work of art.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

wicked said:


> We have a saying for this.
> 
> DTM - Doing Too Much


Yes definitely "doing too much" like someone replying to this thread by saying "dtm"- OH YUCK!


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

Sad. Uber could be so much more if they paid better and gave drivers motivation to care more. I quit telling people I drive Uber. No way I would put their name on my car. They are taking about 50% of the fare cost. That is just insane. My time, property and work and they take half the fare. lol


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

It won’t and it can’t. Their business model is to attract unemployed people who have cars and are willing to work for minimum wage or to attract people who think its more cool to work for Uber than it is to make money. They even want to switch to driverless cars so that tells you how much worth you are to them. If this is your only source of income you can be, what’s the right word....screwed.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

The way that I read the plate “your 1 Star uber” why would a driver subconsciously try telling a pax to rate them 1*?


----------



## Zuber7 (Jun 1, 2017)

I saw this gem at Chicago Midway airport. Yes those are bouquets...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Mikedamirault said:


> Love the fact it says "24hrs", does he never go offline?
> 
> Guess he's gotta pay for that 4th gen Prius somehow


I dunno if Uber has changed its App in the States. Over here we are automatically logged out for 6 hours after twelve hours of being logged on.

Bit of a Nanny State over here in Oz. But







it's a reaction to an UBER driver over here who's passenger got killed by a Bus 'cause he let him off in a traffic lane. Police investigating the incident found he had been logged on and active for 19hrs.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> I lost sympathy to any rider
> I don't like ass kissing especaily for peanuts
> And cheap riders sorry you can report rude whatever no time for entertain cheapos pax pay bus fare and expect limousine ride how about No!


Told a pax awaiitng pickup "im to your right Pax"
Pax:*looks left*
me: your right bro
pax: i dont see you.
Me. Here ill beep my horn.
Pax I still dont see you this isnt funny im cold
Me: Welcome to the car let me know if u need me to adjust temp
Him: please roll up window and adjust temp to 78 degrees
me: *Confused* so i turn my color knob to what i think is 78

Ride ends he reports me for comfort


----------



## wake_up_drivers (Dec 8, 2017)

Definately Uber and Lyft will appreciate these stupid people, and move forward to take advantage of the rest of drivers.
Uber and Lyft started by Fifty US dollars instant cashout option to see who is counting on Uber for living, then they moved to Five US dollars minimum to cashout to see among those drivers, who is really broke. imagine who is going to chashout five dollars!
Speaking of the TNC act, which states use to regulate Uber and Lyft, in Pennsylvania, act 164 says " *A personal vehicle used to provide transportation network service shall display consistent and distinctive signage **at all times while the driver is providing transportation** network service".*
Which means it's only mandatory While providing service.
Providing service means to have a passengers in your car, waiting at the airport, or driving around the city waiting for a request doesn't account as a service. what service are you providing?
Providing service means you get paid. does Uber or Lyft pay you while waiting?
But authorities are fooling drivers, furthermore some drivers use iPads inside their cars to advertise Lyft and Uber for FREE. by doing so, they are fulfilling some psychological gaps they may have.
Personally I think what Tom Wolf did is unconstitutional, he used his power to promote Uber Business. you can not use a law to force people to do free advertising for Uber, on the other hand Uber and Lyft spend millions of dollars to display their logos on septa buses, highway billboards. Philadelphia, PA has more than twenty thousands drivers according to Uber. paying a driver one dollar a day to advertise their logo. will cost Uber about half million dollars a month only in Philadelphia. so Uber and Lyft are using the law and law makers to save money.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Sydney Uber said:


> I dunno if Uber has changed its App in the States. Over here we are automatically logged out for 6 hours after twelve hours of being logged on.
> 
> Bit of a Nanny State over here in Oz. But
> View attachment 183166
> it's a reaction to an UBER driver over here who's passenger got killed by a Bus 'cause he let him off in a traffic lane. Police investigating the incident found he had been logged on and active for 19hrs.


It was meant more as a joke, it was a reply to an image where on the car it says "24 hours"


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

fusionuber said:


> Told a pax awaiitng pickup "im to your right Pax"
> Pax:*looks left*
> me: your right bro
> pax: i dont see you.
> ...


Tell me about it
Paxholes are getting more cheaper and more abusive by time all because of Uber unhealthy practices


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little.


I just threw up a lot


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

Sydney Uber said:


> I dunno if Uber has changed its App in the States. Over here we are automatically logged out for 6 hours after twelve hours of being logged on.
> 
> Bit of a Nanny State over here in Oz. But
> View attachment 183166
> it's a reaction to an UBER driver over here who's passenger got killed by a Bus 'cause he let him off in a traffic lane. Police investigating the incident found he had been logged on and active for 19hrs.


The agreement with uber/lyft and the city in the market the 24/7 driver lives in has a 14 hours after you first come on duty rule. off duty counts against the 14 hours not just driving. You have to take a long break (6 hours i think) to reset the 14 hour clock. I accidentally found the fine print while looking for something else. Don't ask me where I saw it though I don't remember. It just stood out to me because that was almsot a carbon copy of one of the more strict federal hours of service rules federal truckers operate under (they require a 10 hour reset and have additional 'on duty' time restrictions besides the 14 hour rule), I drove big rigs before ubers.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Mikedamirault said:


> It was meant more as a joke, it was a reply to an image where on the car it says "24 hours"


Yeah, understand that. But all it takes is more "one-out" UBER drivers to scream out those sort of unsafe driving practices to bring regulatory pressure to bear - like what happened here in OZ.

Not that it is all bad to have oversight on the hours commercial drivers are on the road. The secondary benefit is the available work is "rationed out" more evenly amongst drivers.

The BIG surprise here in OZ is that UBER rates have also gone up for the first time since 2014 in all categories. This is a response to the higher statutory costs drivers are now required to pay to onboard as UBER drivers.

Many weekend warriors have decided to forget UBERX because of the increases b


----------



## Ubergod718 (Dec 8, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> It says on his car Uber 24 hours wtf! Full service too! A*s kissing and hand jobs!


HAPPY ENDING included lol


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm not sure if I feel sorry for the person or if I want to make fun of them. Something is clearly wrong with a person that has pride in advertising he or she drives for Uber/Lyft.

I don't even leave a trade dress on my vehicle unless I am in an area where it is required by law. As soon as I'm done driving or out of the area, I take that stupid decal off my car.


----------



## wake_up_drivers (Dec 8, 2017)

stevedmc said:


> I'm not sure if I feel sorry for the person or if I want to make fun of them. Something is clearly wrong with a person that has pride in advertising he or she drives for Uber/Lyft.
> 
> I don't even leave a trade dress on my vehicle unless I am in an area where it is required by law. As soon as I'm done driving or out of the area, I take that stupid decal off my car.


You mentioned it's required by law, do you think it's fair for a law maker to sign a law forcing hundreds of thousands of drivers to do a free commercial advertising for Uber/Lyft at the same time those companies are strictly banning any car with other commercial signs to operate in their platform?
If the local governments really want to regulate the TNC market they can make a TNC sticker showing that this vheicle is approved as TNC provider by the city of Baton Rouge.
Those laws are just for department of revenue, they want to know how many cars are operating on any city, to estimate Uber Lyft income for local commission and tax purposes. 
In Philadelphia Uber agrees to pay 1.4% of any ride to the school district, another percentage for any pickup or drop off from the airport.
how could the city know how many rides does Uber or Lyft do?
That's the reason why they want drivers to have specific sticker.
Uber and Lyft agreed to pay hundreds of thousands every year based on how many drivers they have.
Those companies know the law, they have the right to keep their business data secret for safety and business secrets.

Good question: why authorities care only about uber/lyft signage? the same law says cars must be 10 years model or less, and many drivers drive 2004, 2005. 2002 cars with uber and lyft? uber itself still has 2002 as car requirements on their website.


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)

wake_up_drivers said:


> You mentioned it's required by law, do you think it's fair for a law maker to sign a law forcing hundreds of thousands of drivers to do a free commercial advertising for Uber/Lyft at the same time those companies are strictly banning any car with other commercial signs to operate in their platform?
> If the local governments really want to regulate the TNC market they can make a TNC sticker showing that this vheicle is approved as TNC provider by the city of Baton Rouge.
> Those laws are just for department of revenue, they want to know how many cars are operating on any city, to estimate Uber Lyft income for local commission and tax purposes.
> In Philadelphia Uber agrees to pay 1.4% of any ride to the school district, another percentage for any pickup or drop off from the airport.
> ...


Sign requirements are for New Orleans, not Baton Rouge.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Wow! Cars like this start giving the entitle dbags down there unrealistic expectations. Hopefully it ended up being driven off a cliff into the back bay.


The Aaron Spelling TV series "Mod Squad" rolled a 49 Merc "Woodie" off a California cliff, as a plot device. They had a deal with Chyrsler for 70 , so the Merc was written out. Yee-Haw!



Chris1973 said:


> Yeah, it's possible. Check out the thread "Uber's credit card is bankrupting restaurants". UberEats grew 2400% from March 2016 to March 2017. It's also making more revenue vs. ride share in some major markets. I think a lot more Uber Drivers are delivering more food than they admit. It's kinda like how people lie about never shopping at Wal-Mart or eating at McDonalds LOL.


Uber eats picks up from the Shoreline Shari's 1 to 5 times an hour 24/7. Mostly near to out of date Corolla's Legacy's and Camry's.



wake_up_drivers said:


> You mentioned it's required by law, do you think it's fair for a law maker to sign a law forcing hundreds of thousands of drivers to do a free commercial advertising for Uber/Lyft at the same time those companies are strictly banning any car with other commercial signs to operate in their platform?
> If the local governments really want to regulate the TNC market they can make a TNC sticker showing that this vheicle is approved as TNC provider by the city of Baton Rouge.
> Those laws are just for department of revenue, they want to know how many cars are operating on any city, to estimate Uber Lyft income for local commission and tax purposes.
> In Philadelphia Uber agrees to pay 1.4% of any ride to the school district, another percentage for any pickup or drop off from the airport.
> ...


I
Correct me if I'm wrong, but, I believe Uber/Lyft pay the Port Authority a cut of the ride origination fee. For all A/p pickups. I would guess.



wake_up_drivers said:


> You mentioned it's required by law, do you think it's fair for a law maker to sign a law forcing hundreds of thousands of drivers to do a free commercial advertising for Uber/Lyft at the same time those companies are strictly banning any car with other commercial signs to operate in their platform?
> If the local governments really want to regulate the TNC market they can make a TNC sticker showing that this vheicle is approved as TNC provider by the city of Baton Rouge.
> Those laws are just for department of revenue, they want to know how many cars are operating on any city, to estimate Uber Lyft income for local commission and tax purposes.
> In Philadelphia Uber agrees to pay 1.4% of any ride to the school district, another percentage for any pickup or drop off from the airport.
> ...


Different regions have different vehicle age specs, Uber generally wants newer than 14 for select, Lyft Lux 11. I don't know the SUV age limit.
l


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> A business where at any moment you can be fired for bs.......i mean cmon really I couldnt stop laughing.
> 
> I pulled next to him and laughed, he just starred at me with a weird look lol.


Can you Imagine he gets canned from uber and he has to start to do lyft,?.. wow,.., AWKWARD...lol


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Please....for the love of Jesus H. Christo.....stop with these horrible pics. Think of the children.
> 
> Reported.
> 
> ...


The luggage carrier is simply priceless. But I'm wondering why he didn't have the balls to go all in and add a small trailer. I mean really Ahmed, wtf.

So I'm thinking, a rider walks up to this at the airport with his wife/family and says, "Mmm honey, maybe we don't get in the car with Uber Dude that's been rolling around 24 hours straight?" Idk, just a thought.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> Was behind this car today........ I know take it alllll in......................................
> 
> The front of the car had UBER blasted on it and the side of the doors had decals on them too. This was in Sacramento.


Your one star Uber? Heh


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Its called advertising. If "all" drivers promoted Uber/Uber Eats, the number of rides/deliveries we get would sky rocket. Yeah, I know you Uber Haters that are drivers would say "why would I want to help Uber make money"? Because you are helping yourself, more rides = more money. And if Uber makes money too, oh well. BTW Uber has yet to turn a profit.


----------



## Bergie (Nov 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Uber KNOWS the destination in advance and hides it from the drivers, which means drivers have to commit blindly to a destination they may not want to go,for an amount that may not be profitable, or risk being fired for high cancellation rates.


This is 100% true because their self driving test cars are only sent destinations in their "comfort zones".


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

Why don’t Uber drivers go on strike? Just turnoff the app one hour each day until they raise the fares.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

wingdog said:


> I saw the PDX uber with the roof rack last week! Such a huge cargo pod for such a small car. is that for airport pax or is he living out of that thing?


That's his sleeping pod.



Bevital said:


> Its called advertising. If "all" drivers promoted Uber/Uber Eats, the number of rides/deliveries we get would sky rocket. Yeah, I know you Uber Haters that are drivers would say "why would I want to help Uber make money"? Because you are helping yourself, more rides = more money. And if Uber makes money too, oh well. BTW Uber has yet to turn a profit.


Uber is "giving away the farm" at your expense. THAT is why they're not profitable. How does Uber making more profit translate into YOU making more money? They are piddling away the profits because its "free money" and they don't give two turds about you and will never share more with you! Fawgettaboutit!


----------



## OoberrVegas (Jun 15, 2017)

Saw this gem today, if this guy ever gets deactivated its gonna be an upsetting day at the DMV.


----------



## wake_up_drivers (Dec 8, 2017)

Bevital said:


> Its called advertising. If "all" drivers promoted Uber/Uber Eats, the number of rides/deliveries we get would sky rocket. Yeah, I know you Uber Haters that are drivers would say "why would I want to help Uber make money"? Because you are helping yourself, more rides = more money. And if Uber makes money too, oh well. BTW Uber has yet to turn a profit.


What guarantees do you have?
You are not a share holder, a employee, you are an independent contractor. uber has the right to terminate your contract anytime without notification or explanation.
Any rider can accuse you of discrimination, racism, sexual assault, safety issue. and Uber will definitely and permanently deactivate your account with no negotiation, investigation or even thank you email. all what they do is sending you an information notice to your email with label "noreply"
And with new states TNC agreements. Uber/Lyft should notify the authority when a driver is involved in any incident, suspended, deactivated, so they can share data.
Drivers use to do Lyft when their uber accounts are on hold. now it's impossible.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> Was behind this car today........ I know take it alllll in......................................
> 
> The front of the car had UBER blasted on it and the side of the doors had decals on them too. This was in Sacramento.


****ing tards. As are all uber/lyft drivers


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

MMoore said:


> Why don't Uber drivers go on strike? Just turnoff the app one hour each day until they raise the fares.


No one has EVER suggested a strike before! Have they?


----------



## wake_up_drivers (Dec 8, 2017)

Sydney Uber said:


> No one has EVER suggested a strike before! Have they?


Uber drivers can not go on strike because most of them are uneducated people, cowards, they appreciate what they get. and they are ready to do more and more job to keep the same fare.
I have no doubt if Uber lower the fare 50% most of drivers will still on roads. and keep referring new drives.
Simply because people who strike they compare their earnings and rights with wahat it supposed to be, while Uber drivers compare what Uber pay them with zero.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

never showed mine been driving over 2 years, i suspect those who do take street hails as thats the only reason it makes sense.

last weeks shamless dude just pulls up to a randim person doing the uber dance, rolls down window says uber, persin says the name in screen she glued to, he says nope but ill take ya there fir $10 less than him...

she gets in

im assuming this happens alot minus the $10 less since theyd be given free rides, but im sure plenty out here like $5 since its still more than uber

figure all the banned drivers out hustling like that as well

to each they own i dont want to be a target 90% of my rides are the sane 30+ mile airport rides

if you cant figure out how to screen oh well


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

NUBER-LE said:


> Was behind this car today........ I know take it alllll in......................................
> 
> The front of the car had UBER blasted on it and the side of the doors had decals on them too. This was in Sacramento.


I'm hoping someone getting Social Security Disability substituting their income driving on the lease program knows how to scam all the taxes they owe the IRS


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Bullcrap!!!! No Uber isn't like any other business.
> 
> .50 cents per trip. You're sweet meat. I will pay you .50 cents per trip to promote my Uber/Lyft "startup".


I would pay fifty cents to advertise on the Browns uniforms but feel I wouldn't get my money back.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Those are are some nice microphones.


Careful bro, she has braces on.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

senorCRV said:


> Careful bro, she has braces on.


Lots of eighteen year olds wear braces nowadays.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Sydney Uber said:


> I dunno if Uber has changed its App in the States. Over here we are automatically logged out for 6 hours after twelve hours of being logged on.
> 
> Bit of a Nanny State over here in Oz. But
> View attachment 183166
> it's a reaction to an UBER driver over here who's passenger got killed by a Bus 'cause he let him off in a traffic lane. Police investigating the incident found he had been logged on and active for 19hrs.


Last year's Kentucky Derby I went online Friday morning at 8 and logged off Sunday morning at 10. Mind you a took a few 20/30 min power naps in slower areas from time to time.

Uber didn't log me off or stop, sending me pings once.



1.5xorbust said:


> Lots of eighteen year olds wear braces nowadays.


Play the odds, play the odds


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

MMoore said:


> Why don't Uber drivers go on strike? Just turnoff the app one hour each day until they raise the fares.


If Uber raised the rates it would just put more drivers on the road seeking their part of a limited pie. Uber needs to CAP the number of drivers, not increase rates. Uber is trying to kill the taxi industry, which hasn't worked even after spending billions of dollars to keep rates artificially low.

Turn the app off, PLEASE. What it does is force surge, which increases business for the local taxi companies. So by all means, go on strike (as if Union members will support Uber scabs) or turn off your app. Either way makes my day.


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> If Uber raised the rates it would just put more drivers on the road seeking their part of a limited pie. Uber needs to CAP the number of drivers, not increase rates. Uber is trying to kill the taxi industry, which hasn't worked even after spending billions of dollars to keep rates artificially low.
> 
> Turn the app off, PLEASE. What it does is force surge, which increases business for the local taxi companies. So by all means, go on strike (as if Union members will support Uber scabs) or turn off your app. Either way makes my day.


Organize. Unionize. Everybody stop picking up pool. Everybody shut down app on Friday at 5pm. There are 12,000 Uber drivers in San Diego. Better off driving a taxi cab.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> View attachment 181493
> Then there's this-PDX market. Loves his "job".
> 
> Happy ending?


So outdated. He needs to replace the U-logo with the toilet bowl one.


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

why is there so many drivers that can't trade sticker on right


----------



## Sher Singh (Dec 13, 2017)

I was lucky enough to see a car with Ubertxt license plates in Chicago. Way better than meteor shower I missed.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

I realize most of the corporate world sees quite the opposite but speaking as an individual, having company letters on the personal car are normally not a good thing. From a corporate standpoint these are 'free' advertising but if you ask me they rarely bring more than frustration, liability and complaints... Further, from an insurance standpoint company letters prove the driver is using the vehicle commercially.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Bevital said:


> Its called advertising. If "all" drivers promoted Uber/Uber Eats, the number of rides/deliveries we get would sky rocket. Yeah, I know you Uber Haters that are drivers would say "why would I want to help Uber make money"? Because you are helping yourself, more rides = more money. And if Uber makes money too, oh well. BTW Uber has yet to turn a profit.


Wow. How dumb can you be...


----------

